# Wow!



## Froggy (Mar 1, 2008)

Anybody want to partner up on this:...................................................LOT (5, 000, 000) LBS METALLIC AND NON METALLIC PROPERTY REQUIRING SHREDDING AS A CONDITION OF SALE. MATERIAL IS COMPRISED OF METALLIC & NON METALLIC COMPONENTS FROM AIRCRAFT AND OTHER MILITARY SYSTEMS. MATERIAL EXPECTED IS STEEL 20%, ALUMINUM 30%; HIGH TEMPERATURE ALLOYS 15%AND OTHER METAL. METALLIC COMPOSITION IS BASED ON PAST EXPERIENCE AND NOT GURANTEED. NON METALLIC PORTION INCLUDING PACKAGING AND DUNNAGE IS APPROXIMATELY 35% OF THE MATERIAL. ALL PROPERTY REQUIRES SHREDDING INTO A SIZE NO LARGER THAN 4 X 4 . PROPERTY SMALLER THAN 4 X 4 SHALL BE DESTROYED BEYOND RECOGNITION AND TO PREVENT USE FOR IT S INTENDED PURPOSE. ALL WORK MUST BE PERFORMED AT THE BUYERS FACILITY. BUYER MUST BE ABLE TO SHRED AT LEAST 130K LBS (100K METALLIC AND 30K NON METALLIC) OF MATERIAL IN ONE NORMAL WORK DAY (8 HRS OR LESS). ITEMS REQUIRING SPECIAL PROCESSING DUE TO SIZE OR MATERIAL/ MATERIAL HARDNESS SHALL BE DESTROYED AS PRESCRIBED BY THE GOVERNMENT REPRESENTATIVE. MILITARY MARKINGS AND DATAPLATES SHALL BE DESTROYED. PARTS REMOVAL IS PROHIBITED. ALL MATERIAL WILL BE SHIPPED AT USG EXPENSE TO THE BUYERS FACILITY. MATERIAL WILL ARRIVE VIA TRUCK AT THE BUYERS FACILITY AND BE OFF LOADED AND SHREDDED UPON ARRIVAL. UNPACKING OF ITEMS IS PROHIBITED. BUYER MUST HAVE A SECURE AREA TO TEMPORARILY STORE MATERIAL IN CASE THE VOLUME RECEIVED EXCEEDS WHAT CAN BE SHREDDED IN ONE DAY. PERIOD OF PERFORMANCE IS ONE YEAR.
(I find it funny they will ship to your facility,, Ok My facility is in China!!!)


----------



## Froggy (Mar 1, 2008)

LOT (2000) APPROX COMPUTER HARD DRIVES REFORMATTED/ TESTED SATISFACTORY. MANUFACTURERS INCLUDE BUT NOT LIMITED TO MAXTOR, SEAGATE, HITACHI, GATEWAY, HP, QUANTUM & WESTERN DIGITAL. APPROXIMATELY 1% ARE 51GB AND LARGER, 16% ARE 31GB-40GB, 7% ARE 21GB-30GB, AND 52% ARE 20GB AND SMALLER. PERCENTAGES PROVIDED AS INFORMATION ONLY AND ARE NOT GUARANTEED. ITEMS LOCATED IN SALLEY SC AT A COMMERCIAL WAREHOUSE. BUYER WILL HAVE 5 DAYS FOR REMOVAL. MUTILATION IS NOT REQUIRED AS CONDITION OF SALE------------------------------------------Sounds like nobody came up with a decent way to make $ on these yet?


----------



## ChucknC (Mar 1, 2008)

How about a link on the hard drives? I'm not too far from there and it could get interesting.


----------



## Smitty (Mar 2, 2008)

The 52 percent under 20 gig will not be feasable for platinum recovery, because most of them do not contain Pt. I'm still deciding whether to sell the 40HD's I have or save it for when Steve finish his video and have something for me to play with. They are all 20 gigs and above.


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 3, 2008)

Smitty,

They don't have much. I gave up on them, due to the minuscule amount each may contain. The video only shows how to strip the foils. Processing Pt is the same no matter the source and platters didn't produce enough to work with. The DVD does show platinum processing from more abundant sources in detail.

Steve


----------



## calgoldrecyclers (Mar 3, 2008)

unless you can get hard drives at five cents a piece, i wouldnt go down that road. regardless of gig capacity, hard drives do not contain any pms that are economically feasible. the early platters were a base metal of aluminum with a cobalt layer for reading/writing data, the newer platters manufactured from a glass composite with a micron thick layer of ruthenium. the only recycling to be done from these materials, would be aluminum.(hard drive case, and actuator arm)


----------



## Never_Evil (Mar 3, 2008)

You guys are still missing the gold pin connectors on the boards! Even low grade pins are worth keeping and going after because in bulk they still make gold.


----------

